# Adrian Flux - Christmas 2013 Opening Hours



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,
Below are Adrian Flux’s opening hours over the festive period.
Regards,
Dan.

Saturday 21st December: 9.00am – 1.00pm
Monday 23rd December: 9.00am – 5.30pm
Tuesday 24th December: 9.00am – 2.00pm
Friday 27th December: 9.00am – 5.30pm
Saturday 28th December: 9.00am – 1.00pm
Monday 30th December: 9.00am – 5.30pm
Tuesday 31st December: 9.00am – 3.00pm
Thursday 2nd January: 9.00am – 5.30pm
Friday 3rd January: 9.00am – 5.30pm


----------

